# Buying Colnagos in Italy



## bill2016 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi All,

I'll be travelling through northern Italy at the end of the year. I'm just wondering if it is cheaper to buy in Italy and if it is actually possible to buy direct from the Colnago factory?

Thanks,
Bill.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

bill2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll be travelling through northern Italy at the end of the year. I'm just wondering if it is cheaper to buy in Italy and if it is actually possible to buy direct from the Colnago factory?
> 
> ...


Yes on cheaper price (once you get VAT refund) and in theory no from the factory, but if you go their with cash in hand, Ernesto has been known to sell a bike.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

My experience was no, not significantly (or any) cheaper. But if I were in the market, I'd give it a try. Who knows, maybe you'll get a deal.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

kgg said:


> My experience was no, not significantly (or any) cheaper. But if I were in the market, I'd give it a try. Who knows, maybe you'll get a deal.


Don't forget to ask for a discount in the shops. Most shops will give you a 10% discount and then you can also reclaim most, if not all, of the Value added tax (presently 20% in Italy). The thing to remember however is that virtually nobody stocks any frames whatsoever anywhere on the continent, so you can't expect to walk into a shop and buy one off the floor. If you were in the greater Milan area, perhaps a dealer with a special relationship with Colnago would be able to get you one in your size within a day.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Actually, when I bought mine in Rome, they probably had 50 frames in stock, hanging from the ceiling. Maybe it was an unusual shop?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i was in rome about a week ago, i was unable to find many good bike shops, read lots of commuters and the odd old bianchi but i found one shop called lazzareti (sp?) about 15 mins walk from spanish steps with a shopping centre near by for my better half, they have a small shop with multiple de rosa, colnagos, pinarellos and cannondales. Plus some great clothing that we dont have her in oz. I think its on piazza fiume. hope this helps


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

slowdave said:


> i was in rome about a week ago, i was unable to find many good bike shops, read lots of commuters and the odd old bianchi but i found one shop called lazzareti (sp?) about 15 mins walk from spanish steps with a shopping centre near by for my better half, they have a small shop with multiple de rosa, colnagos, pinarellos and cannondales. Plus some great clothing that we dont have her in oz. I think its on piazza fiume. hope this helps


Yes, that's where I bought mine. It is indeed located on Piazza Fiume. There's also a nice restaurant just down the hill on the right - great place to grab a pizza for lunch. The shop is very small, but an amazing number of frames hanging from the ceiling.

I may have a picture some where - I'll post if I can find it.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i went a bit crazy in there, took many with my cell phone but cant upload them to computer, they currently have the c50 limited ferrari 06 record hanging up to meet u as u enter, plus many nice limited dogma fpx for as i remember 7440 eur boras gibi (sp?), i could have gone nuts in there they dont speak much english but enought with my very poor italian to get by.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

If you ask for Massimo, he speaks English very well.


----------

